# Cubes 4 Kids - A Rubik's Cube Charity



## timspurfan (Aug 21, 2013)

*Cubes 4 Kids*
*WEBSITE:* http://www.gofundme.com/cubes4kids​
*Who:* Hi everyone, I don't post on here too often, so if you don't know, I'm Andy Smith. I am running _Cubes 4 Kids_ with a friend and fellow cuber, Zachary Shinkar. We are both juniors at the Bergen County Academies in Hackensack, NJ.

*What:* We are a non-profit organization

*Purpose:* We are devoted to entertaining sick children in hospitals in our area by spending time with them and teaching them how to solve the Rubik's Cube.

*How:* Through your help and donations we will be able to supply these children with their own cubes.

*Donations:* *$5*-Support, ​ *$10*-Donate a cube, *$20*-Give 1, Get 1 (you will receive a ShengShou Aurora)

*Currently Raised:* $885 *Goal: $1000*

_Read more about it on our site_

Really any donations you can give are greatly appreciated. Help us give back to the community through cubing.
Feel free to contact me about anything regarding _Cubes 4 Kids_.​
~Andy


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 21, 2013)

Donating tonight


----------



## rj (Aug 21, 2013)

Good Idea! What kind of cubes do you give to kids?


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey there Andy Smith, 
If I could, I would Donate. But I can't, so I'm going to spread the word and make sure everyone who can donate will. 
I have a series on my YouTube channel called " Cubing Weekly ". I will mention this in my series. 
Good Luck for the future!


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 21, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> Donating tonight


Thank you!



rj said:


> Good Idea! What kind of cubes do you give to kids?


It will most likely be the ShengShou Aurora. Does anyone have experience with this cube? Good for beginners? Pops?



TejasvaTheStark said:


> Hey there Andy Smith,
> If I could, I would Donate. But I can't, so I'm going to spread the word and make sure everyone who can donate will.
> I have a series on my YouTube channel called " Cubing Weekly ". I will mention this in my series.
> Good Luck for the future!


 We would really appreciate that! The more people that know, the better. If you could send me the video when it's up, that would be great.

~Andy


----------



## Wassili (Aug 21, 2013)

timspurfan said:


> It will most likely be the ShengShou Aurora. Does anyone have experience with this cube? Good for beginners? Pops?



Yes, definitely good for beginners! It's cheap, controllable, and overall it's a good cube for all levels.


----------



## Patrick M (Aug 21, 2013)

Ive heard the auroras great, underrated even. Maybe not a top notch cube but way better than rubiks brand and some others out there. Love the charity and id love to give! Ill see if i can tonight.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 21, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Yes, definitely good for beginners! It's cheap, controllable, and overall it's a good cube for all levels.





Patrick M said:


> Ive heard the auroras great, underrated even. Maybe not a top notch cube but way better than rubiks brand and some others out there. Love the charity and id love to give! Ill see if i can tonight.



Thank you guys! It will most likely be the Aurora. Might have to get one for myself even... Any donation you can give would help greatly.

~Andy


----------



## rj (Aug 21, 2013)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...shou-iii-aurora-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube-black

Buy from here in bulk and Make donations go farther.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 21, 2013)

rj said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...shou-iii-aurora-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube-black
> 
> Buy from here in bulk and Make donations go farther.


 Hi rj,

We have worked out a very nice deal with SpeedCubeShop. Thanks for the help.

~Andy


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 21, 2013)

This is so tempting lol... donate to charity and receive cube...


----------



## rj (Aug 21, 2013)

My mom just said, "Oh great, now they've made a CUBING charity [facepalm]".


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 22, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> This is so tempting lol... donate to charity and receive cube...


 Sounds like a win-win to me. 



rj said:


> My mom just said, "Oh great, now they've made a CUBING charity [facepalm]".


 I'm not sure what this means..


----------



## Danimal (Aug 22, 2013)

The Shengshou Aurora is a great choice indeed, being very low cost, very stable cube and it is very smooth. It is funny, I actually had a conversation with my girlfriend not so long ago about a charity like this. Best of luck!


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 22, 2013)

Danimal said:


> The Shengshou Aurora is a great choice indeed, being very low cost, very stable cube and it is very smooth. It is funny, I actually had a conversation with my girlfriend not so long ago about a charity like this. Best of luck!


 Thank you!


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow. You are a good person. I knew this was going to happen soon. Shengshou aurora is pretty good iirc.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 22, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Wow. You are a good person. I knew this was going to happen soon. Shengshou aurora is pretty good iirc.


 Just trying to give back. Thanks for the help.

~Andy


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Aug 22, 2013)

Yea sure I will. It will be out this Saturday or Sunday. Be the first to watch, and like. Oh and if you like the series, subscribe. 
Once again, Good Luck/


----------



## kcl (Aug 22, 2013)

timspurfan said:


> Just trying to give back. Thanks for the help.
> 
> ~Andy



I'll donate to this ASAP. About the SS aurora, it's literally nearly perfect. Super smooth, fast, only issue is that it doesn't have an anti pop mech. So just don't be aggressive and you get a perfect cube for like $3 wholesale.


----------



## timspurfan (Aug 22, 2013)

TejasvaTheStark said:


> Yea sure I will. It will be out this Saturday or Sunday. Be the first to watch, and like. Oh and if you like the series, subscribe.
> Once again, Good Luck/


 Thank you



kclejeune said:


> I'll donate to this ASAP. About the SS aurora, it's literally nearly perfect. Super smooth, fast, only issue is that it doesn't have an anti pop mech. So just don't be aggressive and you get a perfect cube for like $3 wholesale.


 Awesome! Thanks

~Andy


----------



## TejasvaTheStark (Aug 26, 2013)

Cubing Weekly #3 with Cubes 4 Kids news in it is out! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0wI5kJEHLQ

Andy Smith I made it.


----------

